# PSA - cops ticketing in the Presidio, SF



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

From MTBR - cops ticketing not fully stopping at Mason St and Crissy Field Avenue in the Presidio.


PSA: GGNRA Park Ranger Enforcing Cyclist Stops on Mason in Crissy Field


----------



## thatdrewguy (Aug 7, 2009)

On Lincoln Blvd riding towards the bridge, at the last stop sign where that one-way road comes up on the right from Crissy Field I rolled through that intersection. I got the siren and was pulled over on Monday. No ticket but a warning to follow all traffic rules. There are 3 stop signs on that stretch of Lincoln and I always scan for patrol cars if I roll through and didn't spot this one. Oops.


----------

